# in class



## Encolpius

Zdravím, v novém velkém slovníku je uveden překlad *in class* jako *v hodině*. Jelikož nejsem rodilý mluvčí, chci se zeptat, jestli je překlad správný? 

Lze např. tuto větu: 
Little Johnny is sitting *in class* and the teacher...
přeložit takto: 
Honzíček sedí *v hodině *a učitelka se ptá...

Já bych používal na hodině. 

Díky moc.


----------



## slavic_one

Mělo by to bejt: Honzíček sedí v třídě.
Může se říct i "na hodině" v smyslu "na přednášce"


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Jelikoz je to Little Johnny, predpokladam ze na univerzitu jeste nechodi  Spravny preklad je tedy:

*Honzik sedi ve tride a ucitelka...*

_Honzik_ me osobne zni lip nez _Honzicek_, ale mozne je oboje.


----------



## Petra123

Já bych se možná přiklonila k původnímu návrhu Encolpia (nezaložíme nový thread, jak ho skloňovat?? ;-) "na hodině".
Nechápu ho jenom jako probíhající přednášku na VŠ, ale i výuku, výklad.

"Honzík sedí ve třídě" je naprosto srozumitelné, ale neříká, že právě probíhá výuka. Což je podle mě vyjádřeno i v angličtině.
Z kontextu by to asi vyplynulo (o přestávce se asi učitelka ptát nebude ...), ale i tak bych se přiklonila k verzi "na hodině".

Zdravím.


----------



## Encolpius

Asi jsem se špatně vyjádřil a neměl jsem uvádět tu svoji větu jako zbytečný zavádějící příklad. Nejde mi o překlad, vím, jak bych překládal in class do maďarštiny nebo češtiny. Jde mi o výraz *v hodině*. Ale na stránkách idnes.cz je několik kolokací typu *v hodině dějepisu*. Je to výraz spisovný, regionální? Já jsem vždycky užíval, i asi slyšel *na hodině dějepisu*. A jelikož největší česko-anglický slovník uvádí pouze první překlad, tak nevím... Díky moc.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Me osobne prijde *v hodine dejepisu* o kousek spisovnejsi nez *na hodine dejepisu*, na hodine dejepisu je lehce hovorovejsi.


----------



## Encolpius

ManagaCTAG said:


> Me osobne prijde *v hodine dejepisu* o kousek spisovnejsi nez *na hodine dejepisu*, na hodine dejepisu je lehce hovorovejsi.



Díky, o to mi šlo.


----------

